# Work on Lyft with car rented trough Uber program



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I have no car so i rented trough uber, i did not qualify for uber Xchange so they gave me option to go trough Enterprise or Hertz rental, i can keep car for 28 days.

Rented from Hertz and same moment my uber app notified i am approved i did not have to add vehicle to the uber app it was all connected.

I want to work on Lyft also with this car so i added it to lyft but they asking for inspection and insurance before my account gets activated.


Can uber somehow find out i am using this car on lyft and get me in trouble?

If i go to inspection what insurance do i get, using uber insurance card wont work?

Will lyft ask me for registration for vehicle, will using vehicle rented not trough lyft is against their policy?


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

No, you are only covered by Uber. You cannot drive for Lyft as you have no insurance coverage, and the deal with Enterprise/Hertz is exclusive to Uber.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I started Lyft process and they did inspection on the Uber rental car without even asking me for registration.

Only thing i need to upload now to get approved on Lyft is insurance for car.

*I can get 3rd party insurance.

Is there way Enterprise/Hertz and most importantly Uber can find out i am working with their car on Lyft?

Will they block me from Uber if they'll know?*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's insurance issues,

As you describe it there's a lot of really sketchy stuff going on and i highly recommend not going that route.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

What you mean by *insurance issues?
*
I am going to get insurance for the rental car in my name from any independent auto insurance agency.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

you cannot drive for any other company if you lease its in the contract.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I got that but how would they find out its two competitor companies.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Driv0rX said:


> I got that but how would they find out its two competitor companies.


Did lyft activate your uber enterprise? Wouldn't enterprise give you a insurance card in case you are pulled over?


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

This whole discussion is pointless. You cannot drive a car for either company that is not registered to you. A car rented thru Hertz is the only exception, because Hertz will supply Uber with the required documentation.

Lyft will need to see your insurance and car registration. Your name must be on those documents. Rental car companies do not provide you with either of them. Your rental contract is your insurance card. Even if they did, your name is still not on those documents. Period.

Driving for Uber in a rental car is a stupid idea, imo. The amount you make after all costs, you will be lucky to break even. Maybe a very small profit on a Friday or Saturday. And, only now did I realize this thread is over 2 months old.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Did lyft activate your uber enterprise? Wouldn't enterprise give you a insurance card in case you are pulled over?


I rented from Hertz.

Its not pointless i completed Lyft sign up to the step with car insurance they green lighted the car without asking for registration, just needed to see insurance on it in my name, which i could have done if it was not so ridiculously expensive for me.

And i know person who does drive both lyft and uber with uber rental here in LA.

P.S. I make $205 in a day in Los Angeles if i drive 12 hours.


----------

